# TSB for Remote Range Released Today!!!!!



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

VWoA has released a TSB on the Remote Range!!!!!
Here's the TSB
http://www.tm-techmark.com/tou...1.pdf
Thanks as always to Spockcat for hosting.


_Modified by bravocharlie at 1:52 PM 2-13-2004_


----------



## meatster (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: TSB for Remote Range Released Today!!!!! (bravocharlie)*

Nothing new on http://www.vw.ddsltd.com but I hope you're right. Do you have the item number of this new TB?
Meat


----------



## wzl (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: TSB for Remote Range Released Today!!!!! (meatster)*

Are all TSB's considered under warranty repairs - As in.. any dealership can do the repair at no charge, not only the dealership where you purchase the TReg?


----------



## meatster (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: TSB for Remote Range Released Today!!!!! (wzl)*

Yes, as long as your vehicle is still in the warranty period. Thats said, if you go to another dealership to have any TB work done, you might get some resistance and some dirty looks but they still have to do the work, as long as they can "fit" you in. You most likely will NOT get a loaner though as MOST, not all dealers, only give loaners to customers that only purchased the vehicles from them.
Meat


----------



## Uriah (Nov 2, 2003)

Very anxious to see the TSB.
Let me know when you have it. I can post it for you too, if you want.


----------



## meatster (Mar 9, 2003)

I believe it its item number V570401...

Extended Descriptions for Item V570401 
Technical Bulletins 
Group: 57 
Number: 04-01 
Date Published: 02/11/2004 

Subject: 
Volkswagen Technical Bulletin Subject: Folding Key Radio Remote Control,Functions Only at Close Range. Supersedes T.B. Group 57 Number O3-03 dated Sept. 16,2003 due to change in procedure. 
Model(s): Year(s): 
Touareg 2004 

Meat


----------



## wzl (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: (meatster)*

Anyone have the full text or a scan of the TSB?


----------



## meatster (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: (wzl)*

I'm working on it...
Meat


----------



## meatster (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: (meatster)*

I got it. It's 4 pages and I'm scanning it now...
Meat


----------



## Bullit (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: TSB for Remote Range Released Today!!!!! (meatster)*

I went to http://www.vw.ddsltd.com and typed in V570401 in the order blank. This is what I got : 

Extended Descriptions for Item V570401 
Technical Bulletins 
Group: 57 
Number: 04-01 
Date Published: 02/11/2004 

Subject: 
Volkswagen Technical Bulletin Subject: Folding Key Radio Remote Control,Functions Only at Close Range. Supersedes T.B. Group 57 Number O3-03 dated Sept. 16,2003 due to change in procedure. 
Model(s): Year(s): 
Touareg 2004 
Seems that bravocharlie has got the inside track ! Good Work!
Now all that we need is a TSB for the Heated Steering Wheel to show up on the MFI.


----------



## wzl (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: (meatster)*

Thanks.. we all appreciate it...


----------



## meatster (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: (wzl)*

Well for all those who were waiting for something "official", it's finally here and it is covered under a warranty claim http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Your dealer can't claim ignorance anymore... 
Part Identifier: 5708
Labor Operation: 57089999 Maximum A-Time allowed 80 TU
Claim Comment: Type "As per technical Bulletin V570401" in comment section of warranty claim...
Good job bravocharlie!!
Meat



_Modified by meatster at 5:12 PM 2-12-2004_


----------



## wzl (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: (meatster)*

Too sweet


----------



## PabloP (Nov 24, 2003)

*Re: TSB for Remote Range Released Today!!!!! (meatster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *meatster* »_if you go to another dealership to have any TB work done, you might get some resistance and some dirty looks but they still have to do the work, as long as they can "fit" you in. You most likely will NOT get a loaner though as MOST, not all dealers, only give loaners to customers that only purchased the vehicles from them.
Meat

My experience says otherwise. The service departments want you as a customer. They make money on warranty work. I drove a Touareg loaner home the other day from a dealership that I did not buy my car from.
I have a very high regard for the service departments of both dealerships. The only reason I went to the one I didn't buy from is it's in my neighborhood. But they don't care that I didn't buy from their sales department.


----------



## therzog (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: TSB for Remote Range Released Today!!!!! (silverandteak)*

Interesting that the procedure has the technician terminate the clear R168 wire going into terminal 61 of the kessy module and plug the new spliced wire into that terminal. Also the wire is routed around the air ducts and not up the A-pillar. Hopefully the dash won't squeek too much. It's different that the procedure being done up until now.


----------



## meatster (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: TSB for Remote Range Released Today!!!!! (silverandteak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silverandteak* »_
My experience says otherwise. The service departments want you as a customer. They make money on warranty work. I drove a Touareg loaner home the other day from a dealership that I did not buy my car from.

What you describe is how it SHOULD work. Unfortunately, around here at least, it's not the case. Loaner policies have been discussed before and if you search you'll find that it is not uncommon for dealers to only give loaners to customers that purchased their vehicles from that dealership.
With regard to warranty work, I only deal with one VW dealer so I don't have an issues but with our Honda accord, I leased it from a dealer 40 miles away because the price was $80 a month less than the dealer 5 miles away. When I ran into a problem, I called the local dealer. The first question they asked was if I had leased the car from them. I told the I didn't and that "I just moved down to this area". The first words out of their mouth when I told them I leased it from another in-state dealer were "take it back to them to get it fixed". I got Honda on the phone and was told to go to another dealer about 10 miles away and had the problem taken care of. I've hear similar stories from people around here with other brands also. Consider yourself lucky you don't live around here then









Meat


----------



## wzl (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: TSB for Remote Range Released Today!!!!! (therzog)*


_Quote, originally posted by *therzog* »_Interesting that the procedure has the technician terminate the clear R168 wire going into terminal 61 of the kessy module and plug the new spliced wire into that terminal. Also the wire is routed around the air ducts and not up the A-pillar. Hopefully the dash won't squeek too much. It's different that the procedure being done up until now.


Could you possibly post a scan of the TSB for the rest of us to see? Thanks.


----------



## wzl (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: TSB for Remote Range Released Today!!!!! (wzl)*

Since the console is being removed and replaced, what do you guys figure the chances are of rattling/squeaking/noise after everything is back in place?


----------



## meatster (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: TSB for Remote Range Released Today!!!!! (wzl)*

Maybe the poeple who have had the storage bin mod done can answer this. It's essentially the same procedure..
Meat


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: TSB for Remote Range Released Today!!!!! (meatster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *meatster* »_Maybe the poeple who have had the storage bin mod done can answer this. It's essentially the same procedure..
Meat

I've read the procedure (sorry, my copy is not good enough to post here). The removal of the center console compartment doesn't have anything to do with getting to the wire. The center console compartment removal is only to give a place to run the new wire. The tech still has to get to the wire directly at the remote module's plug. And this is no easy procedure. 
Frankly, I am surprised that they haven't found a better place to tap into the antenna wire.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: TSB for Remote Range Released Today!!!!! (bravocharlie)*

Sorry for the delay in getting the PDF to Spockcat. I literally made the first post running out the door to an appointment after my service manager had called to tell me about the TSB. I asked him to fax it to me. He did, I converted it to a PDF and hopefully it will be showing up shortly.
I figured my post would generate a few responses!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: TSB for Remote Range Released Today!!!!! (bravocharlie)*

Here it is: http://www.tm-techmark.com/tou...1.pdf


----------



## terps4 (Jan 14, 2004)

*Re: TSB for Remote Range Released Today!!!!! (spockcat)*

So now we just need somebody who as had it done, and can verify that it actually increases the remote range!








Anybody?
-Andy


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: TSB for Remote Range Released Today!!!!! (terps4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *terps4* »_So now we just need somebody who as had it done, and can verify that it actually increases the remote range!








Anybody?
-Andy

I'm scheduled for next week. I'll report then.


----------



## jmj (Feb 6, 2001)

I complained about my inability to open my rear hatch from the rear of the vehicle, and was told that my antenna ad alrady been rerouted prior to my purchase. Do you suppose I could bring it back with a copy of thie TSB and get the job redone?


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: (jmj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jmj* »_I complained about my inability to open my rear hatch from the rear of the vehicle, and was told that my antenna ad alrady been rerouted prior to my purchase. Do you suppose I could bring it back with a copy of thie TSB and get the job redone?

Yes, absolutely. They may an early modification that removed the antenna wire from a wiring harness conduit that did not fix the problem. This is a totally new and supposedly better fix.


----------



## Uriah (Nov 2, 2003)

*Re: (bravocharlie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bravocharlie* »_
Yes, absolutely. They may an early modification that removed the antenna wire from a wiring harness conduit that did not fix the problem. This is a totally new and supposedly better fix.

I second this completely! I was told the same and this is the NEW fix.
Not sure if I'll do it though.. am concerned about cracking open the dash like this and more so that they'll consider my iPod mod to be in violation of warrenty.


----------



## Strap (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: TSB for Remote Range Released Today!!!!! (bravocharlie)*

I'm scheduled for next Tuesday (2-17). This is one of the two fixes that my dealer called me about yesterday.


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: TSB for Remote Range Released Today!!!!! (bravocharlie)*

I've had it done and it works from about 60 feet now. Major change. It used to be two feet.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: TSB for Remote Range Released Today!!!!! (SUVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SUVW* »_I've had it done and it works from about 60 feet now. Major change. It used to be two feet.

Did they do it following the new TSB instructions? They just came out yesterday.


----------



## Chuck Cheeze (Aug 14, 2003)

Mine is in the shop right now, will call and have them dot his while its there.


----------



## cybulman (Dec 18, 2003)

Thanks Spock and Meat and all, for your great work in tracking down this TSB. We can now print out and go armed with it to dealers.
All those who have this delicate procedure done, should please report the effects on this forum... re: the dash and console afterwards, so we know how well it works and if all the parts go back to the tight tolerances without squeaks.
Cy


----------



## meatster (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: (cybulman)*

My copies and scans sucked. Thank bravocharlie big time for this one.

Meat


----------



## Ted K (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: TSB for Remote Range Released Today!!!!! (bravocharlie)*

Thanks Bravo/Spockcat. I'm going to take this to the dealer when I have my first oil change. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










_Modified by Ted K at 2:36 PM 2-13-2004_


----------



## designmark (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: TSB for Remote Range Released Today!!!!! (bravocharlie)*

Thanks for the info. I will plan on having it done @ 5K...Question, I'm wondering if there would be a labor charge to install the enclosed storage unit that's available instead of the standard open one? They're going to the trouble of dismantling everything anyway...anyone have any thoughts?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: TSB for Remote Range Released Today!!!!! (designmark)*

If you buy the part through their parts department, they may waive the installation charge. You have to negotiate this though. There is some work to remove the open compartment from the rest of the frame even once it is out of the car.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: TSB for Remote Range Released Today!!!!! (spockcat)*

I have gotten a much better copy from Bentley after asking them to get it from VW. It is now uploaded in place of the first one. The file size is even much smaller! 

_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_Here it is: http://www.tm-techmark.com/tou...1.pdf


----------



## meatster (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: TSB for Remote Range Released Today!!!!! (spockcat)*

Looks awesome. They may not have moved as fast if they knew you were gonna post it online;-)
Meat


----------



## jmj (Feb 6, 2001)

*Re: TSB for Remote Range Released Today!!!!! (meatster)*

Outstanding work on the revised pdf.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: TSB for Remote Range Released Today!!!!! (bravocharlie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bravocharlie* »_VWoA has released a TSB on the Remote Range!!!!!
Here's the TSB
http://www.tm-techmark.com/tou...1.pdf

*Update*
Test was done holding remote at waist level in front of body. For those of you with the convenience package, the key can stay in your pocket and unlock the doors now all the way around including the rear hatch.
Front: 27 feet now 90 feet
Driver Side: 21 feet now 75 feet
Passenger Side: 42 feet now 75 feet
Rear: 9 feet now 65 feet
It works! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif




































As for the installation. Service manager said its a real witch to do. Everything was put back together perfectly. Drove home on a frost heaved road, no creaks, no moans, no nothing.


----------



## spinnetti (Feb 18, 2000)

*Re: TSB for Remote Range Released Today!!!!! (bravocharlie)*

My local clowns are supposed to be doing it now, but so far they spent the whole day screwing up my door alignment. I bet when I get it back tomorrow (if I get it) they will have forgotten to do it.. I'll report on the difference if it actually gets done...


----------



## vwtregv8 (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: TSB for Remote Range Released Today!!!!! (bravocharlie)*

at the expense of beating this topic to death, i have a question...my dealer performed the TSB and the remote range is significantly improved -- except keyless at the rear hatch. keyfob 360 degrees and keyless on door handles all work great -- just not keyless at the hatch.
any ideas on this one?
thanks


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: TSB for Remote Range Released Today!!!!! (vwtregv8)*

Having mine doe this week too. Getting tired of the non-keyless Touareg loaner and it's red MFI. Seems to run fine on 87 octane though.


----------



## foosballchamp92 (May 10, 2004)

*Re: TSB for Remote Range Released Today!!!!! (spockcat)*

When a TSB is issued, is the fix free? Is that a dumb question?


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: TSB for Remote Range Released Today!!!!! (foosballchamp92)*


_Quote, originally posted by *foosballchamp92* »_When a TSB is issued, is the fix free? Is that a dumb question?

Yes.


----------



## Uriah (Nov 2, 2003)

Is that a yes to the first one or both?
;-)


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: (Uriah)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uriah* »_Is that a yes to the first one or both?
;-)

Yes.


----------



## Uriah (Nov 2, 2003)

GrrrRRRrrrr


----------



## foosballchamp92 (May 10, 2004)

*Re: (bravocharlie)*

Thanks a lot! (I think) I just called the dealer and have an appointment to get it fixed along with my heated seats on Thursday. It's funny how they don't volunteer the TSB when I mention that it isn't working properly...


----------



## tedpark (Apr 12, 2004)

*Re: TSB for Remote Range Released Today!!!!! (bravocharlie)*

Does pulling the radio/nav apart like that blow out all the radio/nav settings and entered data?


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: TSB for Remote Range Released Today!!!!! (tedpark)*

No.


----------



## Chazvegas (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: TSB for Remote Range Released Today!!!!! (tedpark)*

Had the TSB done today and I still have all my settings

_Quote, originally posted by *tedpark* »_Does pulling the radio/nav apart like that blow out all the radio/nav settings and entered data?


----------



## styx (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: TSB for Remote Range Released Today!!!!! (vwtregv8)*

I don't think that mine ever worked well from the back... but I believe it essentially stopped working after they installed my trailer hitch. The instructions state that you have to remove and then replace the antenna that sits on top of the foam inside the rear bumper... I find it hard to believe that VW could put an antenna there and have it as insensitive as it appears to be.


----------



## Fai (Jan 10, 2004)

*Re: TSB for Remote Range Released Today!!!!! (styx)*

T-reg was planned to fix the remote range last week. Technician found out that my remote controls were old version. They decided to do nothing to my truck first. At the same time they ordered 2 new version remote controls, hoping the new keyfobs can solve the problem. Tell you guys next Wednesday.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: TSB for Remote Range Released Today!!!!! (Fai)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fai* »_T-reg was planned to fix the remote range last week. Technician found out that my remote controls were old version. They decided to do nothing to my truck first. At the same time they ordered 2 new version remote controls, hoping the new keyfobs can solve the problem. Tell you guys next Wednesday.

Can you be more specific on what they are planning to do and what part numbers they plan to use. Perhaps a quick call to your SM for some details would help a lot of us out. This is the first I've heard of the key fob being the problem.


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: TSB for Remote Range Released Today!!!!! (designmark)*

The Oscar goes to: Spock and Bravocharlie. Neither could be with us tonight. Spock is busy downloading 10,000 songs on to his new iPod, and BC is busy making sure the Lake Motel has new sheets and towels for the egtogether in the Fall. 
Accepting for both is MDJAK, who is first going to drive through the dealer's window tomorrow morning to get TSB done. Hope he doesn't scratch his new chrome grill he installed today with great difficulty. Man, it sure does take strong hands to pull that VW emblem out. Should have just gotten another one. How much are they, btw?


----------



## Fai (Jan 10, 2004)

*Re: TSB for Remote Range Released Today!!!!! (bravocharlie)*

Came back from garage, 2 new keyfobs issued. Remote range is very good, feel very comfortable (about 30 feet all direction). My wife rushed to pick up kids from school. The repair report was not finished, and will be followed on the coming Friday. Let you know more later.


----------



## Bullit (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: New Key Fobs*

I made an appointment yesterday for my 10K service. I mentioned the latest Remote distance TSB V570404 "Volkswagen Technical Bulletin Subject: Folding Key Radio Remote Control, Functions Only at Close Range" issued 5/10/04 to see about getting it done along with a couple of other minor warranty items. Said repair work is currently backed up until 6/1







but could do the 10K service today.
When I mentioned the remote range, the service writer said there had been a *recall* regarding that. I'm taking the Treg in at lunch for the 10K and will try to find out more about what the "recall" involves.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: TSB for Remote Range Released Today!!!!! (Fai)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fai* »_Came back from garage, 2 new keyfobs issued. Remote range is very good, feel very comfortable (about 30 feet all direction). My wife rushed to pick up kids from school. The repair report was not finished, and will be followed on the coming Friday. Let you know more later.









Can you provide us as much detail as possible about the fix. The only TSBs out there are for the antenna re-route. There is nothing that mentions the keyfob replacement. If this is in fact the fix, there are probably a number of us who need the replacement fobs.


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: TSB for Remote Range Released Today!!!!! (bravocharlie)*

I had a talk yesterday with my service tech, and he says there is a new TSB in the works (not yet approved). I was sworn to secrecy, but it put's the antenna in yet a different position. He claims that in this position the remote range increases to hundreds of feet. (BTW, he didn't say anything about a keyfob recall, and I suspect he would have if he knew anything about it.)
As explained to me, this new TSB can now only be done on non-nav vehicles, which is why it is not yet final. Something to do whith where the new antenna location is, and how to get the wire there, apparently.
I'll be talking with him again next week and will update here if I find out anything new.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: TSB for Remote Range Released Today!!!!! (4x4s)*

H ear they have already started putting these new antennas on the Cayenne but VW doesn't want to make the same mistake.


----------



## Bullit (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: TSB for Remote Range Released Today!!!!! (bravocharlie)*

Picked up Touareg from 10k service ($114 w/Mobil1 & "free" wash). New TSB is basically same as older versions. No new key fobs but a part # for the new "antenna".


----------



## Bill 2158 (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: TSB for Remote Range Released Today!!!!! (Bullit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bullit* »_No new key fobs but a part # for the new "antenna".

Bullit,
Please post the PN, I had the tsb done a few months ago and it made zero difference. Maybe this will fix mine








TIA


----------



## Bullit (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: TSB for Remote Range Released Today!!!!! (Bill 2158)*

Earliest version of the TSB had them cutting and splicing the wrong wire







; subsequent versions have corrected this. Don't have the part # as work is going to be done in June but they said it's just a piece of wire. You might have them check to see if they cut the "clear" wire at the terminal block the next time you're in for service.


----------



## Bill 2158 (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: TSB for Remote Range Released Today!!!!! (Bullit)*

Okay, thanks! 
FWIW I already went under the dash and check the wire, it was the right one








I'm going to see if they will do something about it at my (soon to happen) 5k service, else I have another dealer to try. I rather stay with my current dealer but the remote is really annoying.


----------



## 1fortheroad (Feb 17, 2004)

*Re: TSB for Remote Range Released Today!!!!! (Bill 2158)*

FYI
VIN # xxxx56906
No TSB done on Remote Range before or since delivery.
Stepped it off today and my range is 75ft+
Seems better from the front than from behind http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Fai (Jan 10, 2004)

*Re: TSB for Remote Range Released Today!!!!! (bravocharlie)*

Didn't have time to pick up the repair report. The valet key cannot start the car after went to service dept., will fix it later and get the detail report on that day. Service guy told my wife that they rewired the antenna. They had one experience in rewiring the antenna, the customer came back for bad result. They disasembled the keyfob and found out it was another version when comparing with the late Vin number T-reg. They othered 2 new keyfobs for that customer and they went away with smile.
I have 30 feet range in all direction, I feel comfortable. IMO, too long is no good because it will a chance to press the button accidentally without notice while I am sitting in a restaurant and my T-reg is standing in the parking lot.


----------



## Fai (Jan 10, 2004)

*Re: TSB for Remote Range Released Today!!!!! (bravocharlie)*

Bravocharlie, 
Finally, get the repair report. I don't know mechanics at all. (I opened the hood for 3 times only for last 10 years.)
Description Operation code
Remote poor reception diagnosis 01320023 W07
Recall BD12, Modifie remote antenna 99999999 W07
wir
Replace 2 remote keys & reprogram 57089999 W07
immob 5708400002 WDC
Check and repair for tire pressure
warning light is on
Guide fault finding, tire pressure 0150999 W07
warning light diagnosis
Replace tire pressure module-- 44341950 W07
change control module to up-dated
version (green dot)
Reset tire pressure adaption 44349999 W07
4434400002 WDC
PARTS
000 979 003 wire set acustn +0WLK
000 979 981 cable-warr-. 1Q A TY +0WLK
3D0 959 753 Q INB Key acustk +0WSM
111 971 941 A connector ABOX WDD
N 020 902 2 tire strap % ABC WLK

I hope it can you guys.


----------



## rookdubdoc (May 1, 2004)

We find that running the antenna wire from behind the radio and up the drivers side A pillar, we are getting great range! Almost 60ft in every direction. Maybe ask your Advisors about that?!


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: TSB for Remote Range Released Today!!!!! (Fai)*

Thank you for the details. I've printed them and will be sharing with my SM.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2005)

*Re: (meatster)*

what is close range? How many feet away should the remote operate??
Thanks
LAP


----------

